# Use advanced filter and sumifs to summarize your eCabinets Cut list in excel.



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will demonstrate how to use the advanced filter along with the SumIfs function in the actual worksheet to summarize a cut list from the eCabinets five piece door break down. You can download this work book and follow along at this link.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tf0m4owfsth9b5t/AdvanceFilter_SumIfs.xlsb?dl=0
You can watch the video here
https://youtu.be/2Duh78jZtjY
I will be doing two videos on how to do this. These videos are to prepare you for the series that I will be doing on modifying the five piece door break down from the eCabinets excel workbook.

In the next video I will show you how to do the same thing in VBA. So be sure to stay tuned and subscribe.

You can also Follow me on
Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks

Twitter
https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips


----------

